# Toda rua, todas as ruas e nas ruas



## Marcio_Osorio

Qual dessas frases tem alguma chance de se passar por correta? Tem uma sugestão melhor? Por favor, diga-ma. (Não precisa me mandar tomar naquele lugar onde não faz sol).

Quase não há limites de velocidade nas ruas.
Nem todas as ruas têm limites de velocidade.
Nem toda rua tem limite de velocidade.


----------



## guihenning

Todas me parecem corretas, mas eu diria 'limite' na primeira. Na segunda também, talvez...


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Valeu, gui!

Edit: gui, me lembrei que a avenida por onde passo tem duas placas (de regulamentação de trânsito de velocidade máxima permitida), uma de 30km e outra de 60km. Nesse caso poderíamos dizer que "A Av. X tem _dois limites_ de velocidade" ou não?

Em todo caso, os motoristas passam por ela a mais de 80km/h, pois não há radar.


----------



## Joca

Rsss

Você poderia também usar 'via' em lugar de 'rua' e 'controle' em lugar de 'limite'.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Valeu, Joca! Não havia pensado nisso.


----------



## uchi.m

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Edit: gui, me lembrei que a avenida por onde passo tem duas placas (de regulamentação de trânsito de velocidade máxima permitida), uma de 30km e outra de 60km. Nesse caso poderíamos dizer que "A Av. X tem _dois limites_ de velocidade" ou não?


Não; até que alguém diga o contrário, limite é um só. No seu caso, seria 30 km/h. 60 km/h seria concessão de limite.
Você mora no NE; aí tem sol o ano inteiro. Não precisa esconder o tuiuiu do sol. Se tá no sol, é pra se queimar.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Então, como eu diria, "A via tem _concessão de limite_ de 30km/h e 60km/h"?


----------



## Alentugano

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Qual dessas frases tem alguma chance de se passar por correta? Tem uma sugestão melhor? Por favor, diga-ma. (Não precisa me mandar tomar naquele lugar onde não faz sol).
> 
> Quase não há limites de velocidade nas ruas.
> Nem todas as ruas têm limites de velocidade.
> Nem toda rua tem limite de velocidade.


Na variante europeia todas as frases estão corretas mas a norma do lado de cá manda acrescentar o artigo "a" antes de rua, na frase 3.
Acrescento ainda que dificilmente se ouviria alguém usando a frase 3 por aqui.


----------



## uchi.m

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Então, como eu diria, "A via tem _concessão de limite_ de 30km/h e 60km/h"?


A via tem limite de velocidade de 30 km/h e, no trecho que vai da Av. Ipiranga à Av. Duque de Caxias, a concessão de limite é de 60 km/h, para desespero dos transeuntes.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Alentugano said:


> Na variante europeia todas as frases estão corretas mas a norma do lado de cá manda acrescentar o artigo "a" antes de rua, na frase 3.
> Acrescento ainda que dificilmente se ouviria alguém usando a frase 3 por aqui.





uchi.m said:


> A via tem limite de velocidade de 30 km/h e, no trecho que vai da Av. Ipiranga à Av. Duque de Caxias, a concessão de limite é de 60 km/h, para desespero dos transeuntes.


Obrigado, Alentugano e uchi.m. Resolveram minhas dúvidas.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Um detalhe:

Toda rua = Qualquer rua.
Toda a rua = A rua inteira.

Nem _toda rua_ tem saneamento básico em São José das Cabras Magras. = Algumas ruas têm, outras não.
A prefeitura de S.J.C.M. saneou _toda a rua_ do Jiló Maduro. = ... saneou a rua do Jiló Maduro de uma ponta à outra; saneou a rua ... em toda a sua extensão.

O que vocês (não) me dizem sobre isso, hein?


----------



## uchi.m

Se a rua toda e toda rua não tem limite de velocidade, isto quer dizer que as ruas são Autobahns?


----------



## Alentugano

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Um detalhe:
> 
> Toda rua = Qualquer rua.
> Toda a rua = A rua inteira.
> 
> Nem _toda rua_ tem saneamento básico em São José das Cabras Magras. = Algumas ruas têm, outras não.
> A prefeitura de S.J.C.M. saneou _toda a rua_ do Jiló Maduro. = ... saneou a rua do Jiló Maduro de uma ponta à outra; saneou a rua ... em toda a sua extensão.
> 
> O que vocês (não) me dizem sobre isso, hein?


O que lhe posso dizer é que na norma europeia _Toda rua_ não existe enquanto forma escrita. Em vez "toda rua" diríamos _qualquer rua_ / _cada rua_ ou usaríamos no plural - _todas as ruas_.
Para _rua inteira_ ou _a_ _rua toda_ poderíamos, sim, usar _toda A rua._
Acredito que seja mais um dos casos em que, no Brasil, se conservou uma forma mais antiga do português. Penso que também grafávamos desse jeito, há coisa de 100 anos!


----------



## uchi.m

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Nem _toda rua_ tem saneamento básico em São José das Cabras Magras. = Algumas ruas têm, outras não.
> A prefeitura de S.J.C.M. saneou _toda a rua_ do Jiló Maduro. = ... saneou a rua do Jiló Maduro de uma ponta à outra; saneou a rua ... em toda a sua extensão.




Outros exemplos (toscos):

Toda careca poderá sofrer reconstituição capilar pelo SUS, a partir de 1º de abril de dois mil, novecentos e bolinha.
Não toda a careca sofrerá reconstituição capilar, mas somente a região médio-temporal, ou seja, a franja.
O pneu estava todo careca, na região externa da calota.
O careca estava todo pneu, na região abdominal.


----------



## Alentugano

uchi.m said:


> Outros exemplos (toscos):
> 
> Toda careca poderá sofrer reconstituição capilar pelo SUS, a partir de 1º de abril de dois mil, novecentos e bolinha.
> Não toda a careca sofrerá reconstituição capilar, mas somente a região médio-temporal, ou seja, a franja.


 Neste primeiro caso, em PTE usaríamos _Todas as carecas_ ou mesmo _Toda a careca_ (significando toda careca) , acho eu.
No segundo segundo caso usaríamos_ toda a careca: Nem toda a careca sofrerá reconstituição capilar..._


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Em PtE, após o quantificador universal _todos_ sempre vem um artigo definido, como em "todo _o_ homem morre de medo de não ter medo" ou "todos _os_ dias milhares de trabalhadores acertam na Mega-Sena e ficam contentes com isso".

O brasileiro diferencia _todo_ _o_ de _todo_, de acordo com o _Dicionário Eletrônico Houaiss da Língua Portuguesa_:

a) "Choveu post no WW _todo o_ dia ou _o_ dia _todo_." = "Choveu post no WW _o_ dia _inteiro_"

b) "_Todo_ foreiro do WW tem um VW." = "_Qualquer/Cada_ foreiro do WW tem..."

Todos os lusófonos, obrigatoriamente, empregam o artigo no plural: "_Todos o_s foreiros do WW têm um VW".

O brasileiro acha certo dizer e escrever "_Todo_ aposentado fica milionário". Ainda sonho com isso... uma mansão com uma piscina de suco de caju, outra de suco de pinha, outra de suco de laranja, com um Airbus A330 no hangar, um iate de prata maciça, várias Ferraris e Porsches de ouro maciço... no fim, eu dividiria isso tudo com vocês.


----------



## guihenning

Marcio_Osorio said:


> O brasileiro *acha* certo dizer e escrever "_Todo_ aposentado fica milionário"


Ora, e não está?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

guihenning said:


> Ora, e não está?


Escolhi o verbo errado. Quis dizer: "O brasileiro _costuma_ dizer e escrever..."


----------



## uchi.m

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Escolhi o verbo errado. Quis dizer: "O brasileiro _costuma_ dizer e escrever..."


Quem não deve ser brasileiro é você, porque todo mundo fala assim:

Josefo: Ô Mário, tu viu o jogo ontem?
Mário: Porra, mas que bela bosta... parece que todo juiz é ladrão.
Josefo: Eu nem tive saco de assistir (a)o jogo todo, uma merda.

PS: os dois eram curintianu.

EDIT: pouca gente diz _assisti todo (a)o jogo_. É _o jogo todo ruim_, _a careca toda pelada_, _as costas toda de fora_. Nem o Bechara diz _sei toda a gramática_; talvez diria _sei a gramática toda_.

EDIT 2: _Todo aposentado é milionário_ é uma hipérbole, assim como _todo juiz é ladrão_ é um eufemismo.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Todo mortal careca e aposentado acerta (várias vezes) na _Mega Millions_, na _EuroMillions_ e na mais pobre de todas a _Mega-Sena_. Tou puxando a brasa pra sardinha do mortal. Afinal alguém tem que olhar por ele, já que você, seu chapéu amassado, não olha.


----------



## pfaa09

Por favor me esclareçam.
As opções 2 e 3 não têm o mesmo significado?
A 2 é usada de forma comum no português do Brasil?


----------



## Alentugano

pfaa09 said:


> Por favor me esclareçam.
> As opções 2 e 3 não têm o mesmo significado?
> A 2 é usada de forma comum no português do Brasil?


As opções 2 e 3 equivalem-se. Atualmente em Portugal a opção 3 não é muito comum quando queremos falar de "todas as ruas/qualquer rua".


----------



## uchi.m

pfaa09 said:


> Por favor me esclareçam.
> As opções 2 e 3 não têm o mesmo significado?
> A 2 é usada de forma comum no português do Brasil?


Eu, que sou brasileiro, acho a 2 muito esquisita. Por que não usar a 3, que é mais clara?

(3) Nem toda rua = algumas ruas
(o burro do careca não relacionou esta) Nem toda a rua = só parte da rua
(2) Nem todas as ruas = algumas ruas do total de ruas, ou seja, igual a _nem toda rua_


----------



## Alentugano

uchi.m said:


> Eu, que sou brasileiro, acho a 2 muito esquisita. Por que não usar a 3, que é mais clara?
> 
> (3) Nem toda rua = algumas ruas
> (o burro do careca não relacionou esta) Nem toda a rua = só parte da rua
> (2) Nem todas as ruas = algumas ruas do total de ruas, ou seja, igual a _nem toda rua_


Por quê?
Talvez porque quase ninguém fala "nem toda (a) rua" com o significado de "nem todas as ruas". Se vc for falar nem toda (a) rua, a galera daqui vai imediatamente pensar que tu tá falando da rua toda ou da rua inteira. A ambiguidade desaparece quando falamos "nem todas as ruas"
Acho que não é assim tão complicado..


----------



## uchi.m

Alentugano said:


> Por quê?


Eu não diria _nem todo são-paulino é boiola_ por ser uma inverdade, e tampouco diria _nem todos os são-paulinos são boiolas_ porque, além de soar estranho, é uma inverdade.

Obviamente que _nem todo o são-paulino_ é boiola pode ser verdade, porque ele pode ser boiola da cintura pra baixo, por exemplo.

O contexto é essencial para dirimir dúvidas entre _nem todo_ e _nem todo o_.


----------



## Alentugano

Sim, de acordo, o contexto será quase sempre importante (mais em alguns casos do que noutros) para reduzir ou eliminar dúvidas.


----------

